# What are your opinions on this



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/fluffikins/


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Umm, bath time?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

they kind of look grungie and the person needs to learn how to spell.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

My opinon is this is NOT a "breeder" of my choice.

Looks like breeding for profit. The dogs don't qualify for studs, no champions, no info on showing, no info on breed standard/betterment.

What can I say...it just looks WRONG


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I think it's sad!!!
So much info out there but people are still stupid
its sad :bysmilie:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> they kind of look grungie and the person needs to learn how to spell.[/B]


It looks very wrong indeed. No information where the dogs came from


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Actually one of those dogs is a Silvermist a very well regarded breeder - the rest of them look a trifle dubious to say the least . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hmmmm I doubt I would be considering a puppy from there, very sad indeed


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Actually one of those dogs is a Silvermist a very well regarded breeder - the rest of them look a trifle dubious to say the least . Sarah[/B]


I noticed that too :shocked: I wouldn't buy a puppy from there - the dogs look quite dirty


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

It doesn't look like she took very good care of these.... They look a little dirty.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sad!

Melanie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smcry: They are ill kept, one looks part poodle, and they all--even the puppies--have sad eyes.


----------

